# Happy Vernal Equinox Everybody!



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Well, I spent the weekend de-winterizing The Good Ship PDX_Doug and we are now ready for our first trip of the year, next week. *WHOO HOO!!!*









Also had the axle flip done last Friday. Man what a transformation. The Outback gained 5" in clearance, but looks about 2 feet taller!







Tows great with no noticable increase in aero drag (MPG will tell on that one!).

So, Spring is here at last. Let's start camping!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Frustration setting in, too cold yet here for me.

The anticipation of the first trip of the season












































John


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Yeah! Some spring.....we have a Winter Weather Advisory out all day and night.







Supposed to get snow......but not sure how much. I was hoping to go camping in a couple weeks, but don't forsee that happening. Low's at nights still in 20's and 30's. Don't want to take that chance of freezing pipes.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Same here. I think it was warmer in February, than it has been in March so far. We've a dusting of snow overnight the last two nights, and the weatherman is predicting lows in the teen's tonight.

Tim


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Some of us in the Southeast have already had our first rally! sunny


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Same here, Golden Mom! Some start to Spring, a winter storm advisory! Supposed to get 2-9" of snow overnight and I'm supposed to be getting on an airplane to DC, just so the same storm can hit me twice.....


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Mucho snow and ice here as well, welcome spring









Bill.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Yeah, you guys in Colorado & the mid-west are getting pummelled







Word is that the Canadians are doing this to us....but - Thor, gotta thank you for pushing it far enough south that your NH neighbors are gonna be clear. Not to worry tho', its still way to cold here to de-winterize! We may end up doing some kind of modified dry-camping in a month on Puff's maiden-voyage (of course, if we can't get the hitch done in time.....we'll be doing that hotel camping stuff instead







)


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

2500Ram said:


> Mucho snow and ice here as well, welcome spring
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DH is flying to Colorado Springs on Wed. What can he expect?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Can't wait to see how that looks on your Outback Doug.

Now you're going to have to change your signature picture, as that's the "old" look.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Now you're going to have to change your signature picture, as that's the "old" look.


Yeah, between the axle flip, the wheels, and another little TV mod nobody has seen yet, I guess it is time to freshen things up a tad.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

wolfwood said:


> Yeah, you guys in Colorado & the mid-west are getting pummelled
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...it's not JUST the Canadians....


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, you guys in Colorado & the mid-west are getting pummelledÂ
> ...


North Dakota has it in for us, too? Thanks, buddy. See if I give you info again on the best coffee in the world


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

> So, Spring is here at last. Let's start camping!


What







where







when









It's back to winter here again. Hopefully in another week.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

mjatalley said:



> > So, Spring is here at last. Let's start camping!Â
> 
> 
> What
> ...


If it helps you feel better - you got the snow (this time) but if you can even be thinking of camping in another week, you're way ahead of us. May 30 is our last official "Hard Freeze Date". Until then - its not only possible but likely. Nothing except cold lovers get planted in the garden. Fortunately, the days generall warm up to around 50 or so (tho' we've had snow as late as May 25th). At least garden cold frames work well and I think we'll be able to safely un-winterize Puff.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I was headed out to do some of my last minute winter mods (everything got pushed back this year) and Mama said "Hold on, the trees are starting to bud - we prune the trees before we go play Outbacker!"

So now I'm nursing my arthritic shoulder and a bruise on my head where that stupid limb got me (I'm sure there must be a rule about where to stand when trimming limbs but I seem to have forgotten) and I'm no closer to dewinterizing or getting my winter mods done and now its SPRING!

And DW said I butchered the tree.

Can't win.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Frustration setting in, too cold yet here for me.
> 
> The anticipation of the first trip of the season
> 
> ...


I'm with you John

Don


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Golden Mom said:


> 2500Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Mucho snow and ice here as well, welcome spring
> ...


The ice is gone, roads are fine just minor snow drifts in the lawns. I believe the temps are supposed to be in the upper 30's to low 40's tomorrow.

Bill.


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Didn't know that Vern's last name was Equinox.









Well, congratulations from me, too, Vern!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > Now you're going to have to change your signature picture, as that's the "old" look.
> ...


Did ya step up to Suburban? HAHAHA!!


----------



## PDX_Shannon (Apr 18, 2005)

And while PDX_Doug was busy doing his thing, I was busy restocking the bathroom, ktichen, etc. And most importantly, buying our traditional camping dinner - Johnsville brats!









I hope those of you under the snow, thaw out quickly!

PDX_Shannon


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Shannon said:


> And while PDX_Doug was busy doing his thing, I was busy restocking the bathroom, ktichen, etc. And most importantly, buying the Heizenrader traditional camping dinner - Johnsville brats!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey there, PDX_Shannon! Congrats! You wrestled the 'puter out of his hands! Glad to see you back here!!!


----------



## SurferZ (Feb 18, 2006)

Finally - "Spring" - Now we can start getting back into the 70F 's ! :]
Gonna put a new coat of wax on the board just to do some Spring cleaning.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

BigBadBrain said:


> I was headed out to do some of my last minute winter mods (everything got pushed back this year) and Mama said "Hold on, the trees are starting to bud - we prune the trees before we go play Outbacker!"
> 
> So now I'm nursing my arthritic shoulder and a bruise on my head where that stupid limb got me (I'm sure there must be a rule about where to stand when trimming limbs but I seem to have forgotten) and I'm no closer to dewinterizing or getting my winter mods done and now its SPRING!
> 
> ...


Welcome back BBB! You've been missed.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

PDX_Shannon said:


> And while PDX_Doug was busy doing his thing, I was busy restocking the bathroom, ktichen, etc. And most importantly, buying our traditional camping dinner - Johnsville brats!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What did you do with Doug?????????

Did he give up the computer willingly









With only 9 posts, this is indeed a rare pleasure to hear from you.

John


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

The camping bug has hit. Spring camping in the driveway begins









Thor


----------

